

I like coding. I hate shipping software - skorks
http://codexlogica.com/2010/02/23/i-like-coding-i-hate-shipping-software/

======
pavel_lishin
Agree, speaking as a guy who's pushing a web product live now. And still
sitting here, at 7pm.

------
sumeeta
It makes me feel good to hear someone else say it like this.

